# IPython with Python 3



## pieside (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I'm learning python and I would like to use IPython with Python 3. In fact, by default, IPython is shipped with Python 2.7. Does anyone know what can I do ? Do I need to recompile IPython or just change a configuration file on the fly ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 1, 2014)

You can specify the Python version to use with the PYTHON_VERSION parameter, like so:
make install PYTHON_VERSION=3.3


----------



## pieside (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Carpetsmoker,

Thank you for your response. All things works as it is impossible to use two different versions of Python. When I specify the PYTHON_VERSION like you, here is the output:

 Installing for py33-sqlite3-3.3.5_3
===>  Checking if databases/py-sqlite3 already installed
===>   An older version of databases/py-sqlite3 is already installed (py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3)

So I didn't do anything because maybe is it risky for other ports already installed on my system.
Have you had the same problem?


----------

